# please look at picture added new picture  We have Babies !!!!



## nana_4708 (Apr 20, 2012)

This is Dasiy she is my baby we had a billy from Oct. 30 -Jan. 1 running with her this is her first time she started bagging up over a month ago any ideas on how much longer it will be and she is alot bigger tham my other goats that had babies does it look like twins and when do you think it will be.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 20, 2012)

about 3/28-5/28 judging by the breed dates.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 20, 2012)

I am not an expert but I would say 2 maybe 3 weeks


----------



## nana_4708 (May 6, 2012)

Just added these she has had discharge for over a week clear it is thick white today how many do you think she is going to have and how much longer


----------



## marliah (May 7, 2012)

Wow she is big,  my doe who had triplets wasn't even that big! I would gues triplets at least.


----------



## nana_4708 (May 9, 2012)

Still no babies she is trying to drive me crazy Her udders are  bigger to day and tail I can feel all the way around do alot more laying around still eating like a pig. thanks everyone will post pictures when time gets here.


----------



## nana_4708 (May 11, 2012)

we have Babies twin boys


----------



## daisychick (May 11, 2012)

So cute!  Congrats!  I love how one got dad's ears and one got mom's ears!


----------



## redtailgal (May 11, 2012)

Your babies are adorable, but mom steals the show in that last pic.

I love that facial expression, lol.. She 's like "WOW, LOOK what I did!"


----------



## autumnprairie (May 11, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Your babies are adorable, but mom steals the show in that last pic.
> 
> I love that facial expression, lol.. She 's like "WOW, LOOK what I did!"


X2


----------



## nana_4708 (May 11, 2012)

She is a sweet heart dose not like to share mama with my other doe she gets mad if she is not the main thing.But she is loving all the time her mama is spending with them.will post more pictures in the next few days .
We named them D.J. and B.J.
Mommy is Daisy and daddy is Bear.


----------



## TTs Chicks (May 11, 2012)

So cute - love the different ears


----------



## memela (May 11, 2012)

Toooo Cute!!! Love them


----------



## jessica_1285 (May 13, 2012)

How adorable.....post more pics


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 14, 2012)

Congrats!


----------

